
Web App Testing Pro-Tip: Stress Your Application with Dropped Frames - PixelsCommander
https://medium.com/@pixelscommander/web-app-testing-pro-tip-stress-your-application-with-dropped-frames-a784e9ffde7a
======
PixelsCommander
Link to a Chrome extension for testing
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fps-
control/jolcef...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fps-
control/jolcefamincmnepgphdiojccmfaflane?hl=en)

